# Corsair h100 problem



## arne446 (22. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mir heute corsair h100 gekauft.
Die pumpe fängt an zu rattert.
Das passiert aber nicht gleich sofort sonder mal nach
10 sekunden,15,5,20 nach den start.
Und wollte wissen ob das was anderes als ein
Lagerschaden auch noch sein kann?


----------



## KingPiranhas (22. Januar 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## arne446 (22. Januar 2012)

Da werden keine porbleme behandelt.


----------

